# We're going to have a bash!



## Scott (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi Everybody!

Well, the IAP is nearing the three year mark!  Hard to believe!  January 1st will be the third anniversary of this site.  To celebrate, we're going to have another Birthday Bash!

We're planning on celebrating for the whole month of January, with some kind of contest, and at least some give-aways every week.  This will give us an excuse to hold another Ugly Pen Contest - I still shudder when I remember that carcicle pen last time!  []  And we hope to have some other contests as well.  Jeff has already accumulated some nice prizes, and I will be working to round up a few more.

But we could use some input about how you would like to celebrate our third anniversary.  What would you like to see?  I hope to leave all seriousness behind, and just have some fun with this!

One thing I am considering is something I call "Honor the Rookie!"  All of us were rookies at one time.  What I'm thinking is that we have such wonderful, generous people here at the IAP, that I would see if we could find thirty-one people that would be willing to donate a care package for a rookie penturner.  Then we would pick one rookie per day to receive this care package, and they would have to endure a little write-up and tell what got them into this finest of hobbies!  Do you think this is worth doing?

Please, jump in with any ideas for give-aways or contests, or whatever, that you would like to see for celebrating IAP's third birthday!  Also, if you can think of anybody you can hit-up for donating a prize, please let me know and then go for it!  And, if you'd like to volunteer your time to help with some of the logistics of running the celebration, drop Jeff a note and he'll let me know who I get to torment - er - have help me!   [8D]

So start now!  Lets make this the best Birthday Bash ever!

Scott.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 5, 2006)

I vote for the "grungiest lathe contest".
The one with the most ca encrusted on his lathe gets a coupon for a gallon of acetone.


----------



## guts (Dec 5, 2006)

dang eagle i thought you said GRUMPIEST contest[]


----------



## jtate (Dec 5, 2006)

I like that rookie idea!  

How does one qualify for this?  I've milked my 'baby therapist' label and 'baby lawyer' before that for all they've been worth.  How long can one claim to be a rookie penturner?  Considering that I didn't even own a lathe at all until about this time last year, do I still count as a rookie?  It would be interesting to figure out when I did my first pen...  I'm sure there's a Woodcraft charge on my Visa bill that indicates the purchase of the first mandrel sometime between January and May 2006 for my first pen.  Followed shortly thereafter with the purchase of another mandrel 'cause I bent the first one.


----------



## jtate (Dec 5, 2006)

What about a BITH (Blank In The Hat)  event?  Match up people to send each other a creative blank so we can see what the recipient does with our efforts on the blank.  There have been several pens lately where one person made the blank and another turned the pen.  I love that collaberation!


----------



## Penmonkey (Dec 5, 2006)

Oh boy this will be fun!  I think we should have one BIG raffle, like for a lathe or turning tools or kits.  I like the BITH idea too.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 5, 2006)

Scott,
I like the "honor the rookie" write up idea... then they have to submit a picture to go with the write up and post it in Behind the Lathe.

BITH sounds like fun too.


----------



## jtate (Dec 5, 2006)

Maybe we can get some big hot-shot suppliers to donate items for the raffle or whatever.


----------



## Doghouse (Dec 6, 2006)

I can put up 3 dymondwood stopper blanks, and a bowl blank for the prizes.


----------



## penhead (Dec 6, 2006)

How about a prize for the most _new_ pics (of turned items) submitted into albums from 1 Jan till 30 Jan..??


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Dec 6, 2006)

How about adding a forum titled "Show us who you are".  We put a picture of ourselves in there.  At the end of the month a raffle is held for the people that posted there and a prize is awarded.


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 6, 2006)

We already have it! http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=4138 .  By the way, I look much better than my photo! [8D]


----------



## angboy (Dec 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blind_Squirrel_
> <br />How about adding a forum titled "Show us who you are".  We put a picture of ourselves in there.  At the end of the month a raffle is held for the people that posted there and a prize is awarded.



Have you seen the what do you look like thread? I think it's the most popular thread ever if I remember right. Anyway, I just bumped it so it's at the top on Casual Conversation- There are certainly new people since anything was last posted on it in Sept. who might want to post pix or just browse!


----------



## Scott (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi Everybody!

I like the Honor the Rookie concept.  I would like to hear some ideas as to what constitutes a "Rookie".  In baseball it's what, the first year?  I was actually thinking six months or less.  Julia, I've seen the pictures in your album, and I think you'd have a tough time making your case as a rookie!!!  Nice work!

The Blank In The Hat (BITH) idea is a good one, but I wonder if it is too close to the PITH that is just finishing up?  If not, then I'm game.

Another idea I've been toying with is a pen relay, with teams of four penturners.  The first one chooses and provides the blank, the second chooses the kit, and drills and glues it up, the third turns the pen to whatever desired shape, and the fourth finishes and assembles the pen.  The resulting pens would be voted on and prizes awarded, and the pens themselves could be auctioned off with the proceeds to the IAP.  Don't forget it would be nice to raise some money for the operation of this site while we're having fun!  What do you think?

It would be nice to have a contest every week in January.  I will personally be donating the prize for the Ugly Pen Contest myself (I don't need that particular piece of dog-do anyway!).  If we do the pen relay, it will need to be one of the later ones just due to mailing time anyway.  What other types of penturning related contests could we do?  We will have raffles or give-away's, and like I said, Jeff has some 'sweet' prizes already!

Some of the things we want to come out of this is, of course, to have fun!  But it would be nice to raise some funds for the IAP to keep this place running smoothly!  Increasing our membership would also be a cool thing.  If the Honor the Rookie thing works the way I think it will, it could be the start of a pretty nice mentoring program!  I like the idea of a drawing for all the people who post pictures of themselves in the What Do You Look Like forum!  I would be willing to donate a prize for that as well, and it wouldn't be dog-do!!!

We already have plans to contact the major suppliers that do business with the penturning community, to see if they will 1) donate some prizes, and 2) offer a special sale just for IAP members.  While we don't do paid advertising here at the IAP (I hope you've all noticed the lack of ads here!), for the Birthday Bash we would list the companies who donate prizes, with links to their web pages, so they get the benefit of exposure here.  Do you realize that in November we had over 300,000 visits, with over 1.7 million page views?  Just in November!  Wow!  So when you contact your favorite supplier for your next order, mention that the IAP is having a birthday party, and that they might be able to get in on it!

And last, but not least, I have found the members here to be some of the best people I know!  You penturners are truly some of the nicest human beings I have ever met (including Eagle!).  If you would like to share some of your precious stash of blanks, or maybe that extra tool (what exactly IS an "extra" tool?), then consider donating some of these items as prizes for the Birthday Bash.  For right now, just think about it.  I will be putting out a call for prize donations in a little while, and will have somebody to mind that list, but I would be swamped if you all E-Mailed me right now!   [:I]

Keep the ideas coming!

Scott.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 6, 2006)

I Still like the grungiest lathe contest.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />We already have it! http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=4138 .  By the way, I look much better than my photo! [8D]


I have known you for over two years and as far as I know that is the first time I have ever seen you print a lie.


----------



## low_48 (Dec 6, 2006)

Scott,
Put me down for a flat rate box of blanks for a prize. I'll pay for the shipping.
Happy Birthday to US[)][)][)][)][)][)][)][)]

We could have someone building a ringer for the grungiest lathe as we speak. A slow drip of orange shellac could have a machine covered by Jan.1


----------



## Scott (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks Rich!

Grungiest lathe?  But Eagle, you would have an unfair advantage over the rest of us.  Of course, you could be the judge for the contest - I'm sure you know a grungy lathe when you see one!   [8D]

Keep the ideas coming!

Scott.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 7, 2006)

I don't want to JUDGE  the contest I want to WIN the constest.


----------



## Ron Mc (Dec 7, 2006)

Jeff,
I will definitely be donating some blanks as prizes![]


----------



## wudnhed (Dec 7, 2006)

How about the sloppiest or neatest work area? How about a contest on the best fix job on major blowout? You could have a before and after picture. I know I have several sitting around[!] How about a contest on some ingenious inlays? I don't do them yet but willing to learn[]


----------



## les-smith (Dec 8, 2006)

How about a "Name the Pen" contest.  Similar to what ed4copies was asking in this post: 

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=19476


----------



## underdog (Dec 10, 2006)

What constitutes a pen rookie?

Several ideas, some of which are obvious:

1) You don't have a lathe yet, but you've been hanging around the forum and other turners a lot.
2) You've read books, articles, watched videos, and been to demo's, but haven't turned much but a couple of bonkers.
3) Or maybe you have a lathe, and have turned a bit, but you're still turning "firsts", Like; "your first Slimline/Euro/Cigar" (That would be me...) 

Now in some ways, I'm still a rookie penturner (I still have _lots_ of questions, and I dearly wish I'd been at the Bubbasville getogether today!) but I've been turning for a couple of years and I've been our clubs newsletter editor since late (Dec) '84. Do I still count as a rookie?

Things to think about.


----------



## DocStram (Dec 10, 2006)

There have been lots of good ideas posted.  I wouldn't want to give too much attention to rookies. A Birthday Bash should also honor the founders, oldtimers, and regular members  ...... all of whom make this place special.

How about a daily trivia contest? The questions should pertain to things that have been said or posted in IAP. At the end of the month, the person with the most correct answers wins a prize.

It would also be interesting to see the first posts that ever appeared in IAP.

Maybe,a special forum where members go back thru their own archives and post the most ridiculous thing they ever said.

Or .... a forum where members submit a brief autobiography with photos of their other life other than penturning. 

In addition to a raffle, it would be nice if we did things that built comraderie and highlighted our relationships with each other. OK, I know some of you are laughing and asking if I think we should all sit around our lathes together and sing "Koom Bai Ah". I'll stop with the sappy stuff. []


----------



## underdog (Dec 10, 2006)

Well if we don't do "rookie" criteria, then maybe we could talk about the "messiest workshop" criteria. I might just win that one. I subscribe to the "throw it in there and figure out where it goes later" method of organizing my shop...[B)][]

I like the way you think though Doc...

Above all though, I say, "have fun"!


----------



## jtate (Dec 10, 2006)

What about a "Rookie at _____" contest where people choose a particular pen type or kit or material that they've never worked with before and submit their first effort at that thing that's new to them?  Like I'm going to do a first segmented pen.  

Ron Mc shared a bit of information - simply glueing one piece fo wood between two other pieces of wod doesn't make it segmented.  Those are "accents" not segments.

Hey, fella, why you popping the bubble of my delusions?

  Okay already!  I'll make a real segmented pen!


----------



## cigarman (Dec 10, 2006)

"I subscribe to the "throw it in there and figure out where it goes later" method of organizing my shop..."


You actually figure out where it goes later[] durn I might win this one.


----------



## underdog (Dec 10, 2006)

Maybe we should have a "most unfinished projects" category.... I just might win that one too....


----------



## DocStram (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by underdog_
> <br />Maybe we should have a "most unfinished projects" category.... I just might win that one too....



Good one underdog .... how about another category ... "Biggest waste of money on a lathe accessory."


----------



## kent4Him (Dec 11, 2006)

I think that raffles are fun here and a good way to raise money for IAP.  I never win them, but I have fun thinking about what I will do when I win, and then, Poof!, the bubble bursts.[]


----------



## Scott (Dec 11, 2006)

These are some great ideas!  Although, I have to tell you, 1) The proper location for anything in my shop is determined by where it lands!  (Just ask my Wife!), and 2)I have so many unfinished pen projects in my shop that it would take the next month just to count them!  And that doesn't even count the furniture and construction projects that are un-done!  Heck, my shop is only partially finished!  I got the 'lectricity  to my lathe, and then everything else seemed irrelevent!   []

Doc, I really like the Honor the Oldtimers idea.  Yeah!  I think the founders of the site should be declared penturning deities, and sacrafices of pen blanks, tools and kits should be sent to them!   [8D]   I remember who the first and second members were - after that it is just a blur!

I'll try to get some firm choices up tomorrow to get opinions!  Keep them coming!

Scott.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kent4Him_
> <br />I think that raffles are fun here and a good way to raise money for IAP.  I never win them, but I have fun thinking about what I will do when I win, and then, Poof!, the bubble bursts.[]


I'm with ya! My bubbles are always bursting, but hey, we can dream can't we []


----------



## Jamie (Dec 11, 2006)

SEND ME A BIG PIECE OF BIRTHDAY CAKE! []


----------



## Brent (Dec 13, 2006)

How about a slimline contest with anything goes. this would be a inexpensive way for some fun. I wish i could join in on some turning, but it will be april or may before i can turn again. But i would enjoy seeing what the creative minds of the IAP could come up with.


----------



## Dario (Dec 13, 2006)

I am drawing a blank for a gimmick right now...but I am willing to donate 20 blanks for the raffle if needed.


----------



## gerryr (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />I am drawing a blank



Why would you do that when you already have all those blanks?[]


----------



## Ptolemy (Dec 13, 2006)

How about a pen-around-the-world raffle?  Since we have people from every part of the globe here, what if we randomly selected people from at least three continents to construct part of a pen then move it on to the next person.  When all is done we have a pen that has travelled the world during construction.  Get it laser engraved and raffle it at the end of January with proceeds going to the site.  Each constructor can document their part in the pen process and we can follow it in a thread as it goes adding our "comments" along the way.

Just a thought to pull eveyone together for the month.


----------



## airrat (Dec 14, 2006)

I somewhat like the rookie deal, however, some guidelines need to get set up for something like that.   I can just see 50 new members the moment someone tells others of it and they all say they are rookies to get some "free" prize.

The pen around the world sounds "interesting" but would we have enough time to do something?  How much differently could  the pen be made?

The trivia sounds fun,  maybe an identify the wood contest.   No pictures just some clues, (color, region, hardness)?

Maybe a guess the member contest.   Someone can choose 20 members and have them give some clues about where they live.   (temperature, climate, population, what type of clothes they wear right now, ANYTHING they can think of but not too easy)   I entered my 6th grade class ( student teaching in college to get out of taking finals) into a contest like this.  We got 27 of 30 correct.  Placed about 150 out of 600, but the kids were proud and learned about other places.


----------



## Scott (Dec 15, 2006)

OK everybody!  It's time to decide what we want to do.  We've had some great suggestions.  Here's a short list:

Ugly Pen Contest  (my favorite!)

Honor the Rookie

Grungiest lathe/sloppiest (or neatest) work area

Blank in the Hat

BIG raffle!

Best Fix Job

Name the Pen Contest

Daily Trivia

Most Ridiculous Post

Slimline pen contest - anything goes!

Pen Around The World raffle

Guess the Member

We don't have to choose any specific number of these.  We could do them all if we want to (but it would be a busy month!).  We don't even have to do any of them!  Please chime in and let em know what you think!

Scott.


----------



## BigRob777 (Dec 16, 2006)

Lou,
I wish you'd stop posting my picture for all to see.  I'm starting to get mad and when I'm mad, I ..........................................................................................eat!  Does it show?[]

Anyway, This is a cool idea.  I like the idea of more than one prize.  I haven't read most of these posts yet, so this may have been suggested.  I don't like the idea of sending pics of ourselves, as I may bend my camera (it can only handle so many pixels wide).  Doh!

I would be happy to donate some really nice blanks.
Rob


----------



## les-smith (Dec 17, 2006)

My top five (in no particular order)would be:

Ugly Pen Contest (my favorite!)
BIG raffle!
Name the Pen Contest
Slimline pen contest - anything goes!
Pen Around The World raffle


----------



## Brent (Dec 18, 2006)

MY first choice would be "ugly pen contest"


----------



## fiferb (Dec 18, 2006)

I like the really big raffle with the possibility for several winners.


----------



## mewell (Dec 18, 2006)

The raffle idea is a great one for raising funds. I'm guessing that most of us saw the blowout for the 1 yr. anniversary of TPS? At $10 a donation they raised more than $3K. I'd donate some Cocobolo blanks for it.

Mark


----------



## papadan (Dec 18, 2006)

Newby here, but I will donate a box of pen blanks to use as a prize. I have a lot of different types of lumber and cut my own blanks.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 19, 2006)

Tom,
Your shop organization method sounds a little like my desk waaaaaay back when I was still working... "organized chaos"

Al, think I have forgotten the words to "KOOM BAI AH"  how does it go again?[}][]


----------



## GaryMGg (Dec 20, 2006)

Neophyte pen turner here; I like these ideas (unranked):

trading pens w/ randomly selected partner
Blank in the hat
Ugly pen -- I won that'n.

Gary


----------



## DocStram (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ozmandus_
> <br />Tom,
> Your shop organization method sounds a little like my desk waaaaaay back when I was still working... "organized chaos"
> 
> Al, think I have forgotten the words to "KOOM BAI AH"  how does it go again?[}][]



Ok, Chuck ... here goes.  But first, we need to sit in a big circle around the campfire ... with our arms on the shoulder of the IAP member beside us. 

1 .... 2.... 3..... everybody now! 

"KOOM BAI AH ....... my Lord ...... KOOM BAI AH"
"KOOM BAI AH ....... my Lord ...... KOOM BAI AH"
"KOOM BAI AH ....... my Lord ...... KOOM BAI AH"
"KOOM BAI AH ....... my Lord ...... KOOM BAI AH"
"KOOM BAI AH ....... my Lord ...... KOOM BAI AH"
"KOOM BAI AH ....... my Lord ...... KOOM BAI AH"
"KOOM BAI AH ....... my Lord ...... KOOM BAI AH"
"KOOM BAI AH ....... my Lord ...... KOOM BAI AH"
"KOOM BAI AH ....... my Lord ...... KOOM BAI AH"
"KOOM BAI AH ....... my Lord ...... KOOM BAI AH"
"KOOM BAI AH ....... my Lord ...... KOOM BAI AH"
"KOOM BAI AH ....... my Lord ...... KOOM BAI AH"
"KOOM BAI AH ....... my Lord ...... KOOM BAI AH"
"KOOM BAI AH ....... my Lord ...... KOOM BAI AH"
"KOOM BAI AH ....... my Lord ...... KOOM BAI AH"
"KOOM BAI AH ....... my Lord ...... KOOM BAI AH"

"KOOM BAI AH ....... my Lord ...... KOOM BAI AH"
"KOOM BAI AH ....... my Lord ...... KOOM BAI AH"
"KOOM BAI AH ....... my Lord ...... KOOM BAI AH"
"KOOM BAI AH ....... my Lord ...... KOOM BAI AH"
"KOOM BAI AH ....... my Lord ...... KOOM BAI AH"
"KOOM BAI AH ....... my Lord ...... KOOM BAI AH"
"KOOM BAI AH ....... my Lord ...... KOOM BAI AH"

"KOOM BAI AHHHHHHH .... dang, I forgot the rest of the words. 
I'm gonna go look them up!!!


----------



## DocStram (Dec 20, 2006)

Ok ... here they are ... the rest of the words!


"KOOM BAI AH ....... my Lord ...... KOOM BAI AH"
"KOOM BAI AH ....... my Lord ...... KOOM BAI AH"
"KOOM BAI AH ....... my Lord ...... KOOM BAI AH"
"KOOM BAI AH ....... my Lord ...... KOOM BAI AH"
"KOOM BAI AH ....... my Lord ...... KOOM BAI AH"
"KOOM BAI AH ....... my Lord ...... KOOM BAI AH"
"KOOM BAI AH ....... my Lord ...... KOOM BAI AH"
"KOOM BAI AH ....... my Lord ...... KOOM BAI AH"

"KOOM BAI AH ....... my Lord ...... KOOM BAI AH"
"KOOM BAI AH ....... my Lord ...... KOOM BAI AH"
"KOOM BAI AH ....... my Lord ...... KOOM BAI AH"
"KOOM BAI AH ....... my Lord ...... KOOM BAI AH"
"KOOM BAI AH ....... my Lord ...... KOOM BAI AH"
"KOOM BAI AH ....... my Lord ...... KOOM BAI AH"
"KOOM BAI AH ....... my Lord ...... KOOM BAI AH"
"KOOM BAI AH ....... my Lord ...... KOOM BAI AH"

That's it!  Man, I am so spiritual!! []


----------



## ken69912001 (Dec 21, 2006)

1. Big Raffle


----------



## papadan (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...









DO YOU REALISE HOW MANY PEN BLANKS WOULD BE LOST IN A CAMPFIRE??????


----------



## jeffj13 (Dec 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> <br />OK everybody!  It's time to decide what we want to do.  We've had some great suggestions.  Here's a short list:
> 
> Ugly Pen Contest  (my favorite!)
> ...



Scott,

I like the slimline contest.  Since we would all start with the same kit, the only difference would be creativity with the blank and the turning.  Three positive things would come from this:

1.  We would all have a blast looking at what others have made.

2.  We would improve our technique in both turning and blank creation.

3.  We would get some wonderful ideas for future pens.

I would hope we would not limit the celebration to just one item, but I would have this at the top of my list (even though I would be a shoe-in to win messiest workshop).  

jeff


----------



## Rojo22 (Dec 28, 2006)

My Choices:

Big Raffle

Trade pens with folks....


----------



## johncrane (Jan 1, 2007)

Big Raffle with 1st 2nd 3rd prizes.


----------



## oldpen73man (Jan 28, 2007)

Having just found out about this, I don't run around the forum reading everything.

I think it is a good idea and as a advertiser in the free biz classifieds that is the least I can do. Wish I had known earlier as I donated a new set of Left Hand golf clubs to the American Leagions Charity Tournament coming up. They weren't "Taylor Made" but still nice for a first time Hit and Search kinda guy.

As far as donating I will throw in a Flat Rate Box full of Pen Blanks and some CA Glue, and Epoxy and ship it to the winner of one of the draws or contest.

Gordon




> _Originally posted by papadan_
> <br />Newby here, but I will donate a box of pen blanks to use as a prize. I have a lot of different types of lumber and cut my own blanks.


----------

